# Yearly insurance fees for a rental flat



## KCBASS (Apr 6, 2021)

Bonjour all!

Just received a quote for home insurance from AXA for a 5 room rental apartment including personal belongings up to €30K for ~€470/year.

Does this sound like an acceptable ballpark figure?


----------



## suein56 (May 26, 2017)

Sounds fine .. but whereabouts is the flat ? Big city policies usually cost more than those in small towns/villages.


----------



## KCBASS (Apr 6, 2021)

It's in St. Cloud on the south west of Paris. Thanks for your feedback 👍


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

KCBASS said:


> Bonjour all!
> 
> Just received a quote for home insurance from AXA for a 5 room rental apartment including personal belongings up to €30K for ~€470/year.
> 
> Does this sound like an acceptable ballpark figure?


It sounds very reasonable to me.


----------



## Nunthewiser (Jun 26, 2017)

I just got a similar quote from Luko (house in Cholet) for about $350, You might give them a try online. It literally took me 5 minutes to get a quote.


----------

